# CPC-H with over 10 years coding experience



## sphillips79 (Oct 29, 2010)

Objectives
Seeking a Medical Coder position in a clinic or hospital setting where I can utilize my extensive coding, medical apparel knowledge and strong organizational abilities.

Experience
Date of Employment :  2/21/2000 - current
Oakland Regional Hospital 
Southfield, MI 48075

Certified Medical Coder
•	More than 10 years experience as a Hospital Coder, Physician, Acute Care Facility, ASC
•	Currently enrolled and studying to obtain my CCS credential 
•	Knowledge in Orthopedics, Hand Surgery, Podiatry, E&M, ER, Vascular, OB, Plastics, Urology, Ophthalmology & Gastroenology, Orthopedics, ENT, General, HBO, Wound Care, & Pathology
•	Extremely knowledgeable with regard to Medical Coding guidelines and coding techniques (ICD-9, CPT-4, HCPCS, and DRG's).
•	Proficient in physician coding, hospital coding, outpatient diagnostic coding, Orthopedic, Anesthesia, wound/podiatry coding, vascular, & ophthalmology.
•	Strong knowledge of Anatomy & Physiology, Advanced Medical Terminology, Psychology, and Pharmacology. 
•	Very efficient in Microsoft Office Software, including Word, Excel, and PowerPoint, in addition to Health Care Management systems. 
•	Strong Knowledge of Revenue Cycle Management
•	Able to type 65+ wpm 
•	Effective communication and interpersonal skills

Experience
Date of Employment :  8/14/1998
Balian Eye Center 
Rochester, MI 48307

Medical Billing Coordinator
Claim Cycle Management
Account Receivable Management


Professional Education
Dates of Attendance :   6/1/2009  To 12/31/2009
American Academy of Professional Coders 
Certification 

CPC - H, obtained
Anatomy & Terminology Certification


Academic Education
Dates of Attendance :     To 1997
Mount Clemens High School  Mt. Clemens, MI

GED Obtained


References
Candiss Tanski, 586.838.7066
Angela Krug, 586.489.4496
AnnMarie Dankert, 586.582.0864 X 24


----------



## bhunsinger (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi, I am with ITI Professional Services in North Carolina.  I have an opportunity with a top teaching, well-known facility in this area.  I see that you have the skills and certification we are in need of.  Would be consider this opportunity?  If so please contact my office and ask for Amy Carmichael.

You may also send an email to acarmichael@itiselect.com


Thanks for your time!

Brenda Hunsinger
(919)459-4000
brenda@itiselect.com


----------

